# Airflow SO gut?



## Gamer-King (28. Februar 2009)

Hi@all,
momentan sie mein Airflow wie folgt aus: Vorne unten rein und hinten oben raus.
Nun hatte ich mir überlegt nen Deckellüfter zu verbauen und dann würde das ganze so aussehen: [url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildlx7e.gif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]
Wäre das sinnvoll,ich mein würde das temperaturtechnisch was bringen?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten

MfG
Gamer-king


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2009)

Warum genau pustest du die warme Luft INS Gehäuse??
Dreh auf jeden Fall die Lüfter der CPU und den dahinter um!!!

Was sollen die grünen Pfeile unten zeigen? Meinst du die warme Luft der GraKa?

Momentan hast du in der mitte deines System nen "Hotspot", alle warme Luft sammelt sich da.

Das beste dürfte sein, erstmal wie gesagt die Lüfter umzudrehen, damit die Hitze rauskommt.
Und dann vllt. noch nen Top-Lüfter rein, der kalte Luft reinpustet.

Dürfte dann etwa so aussehen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder du verbaust unten noch nen 120mm, wenn er passt. Dann sieht das etwa so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## POTUS (28. Februar 2009)

> Was sollen die grünen Pfeile unten zeigen? Meinst du die warme Luft der GraKa?


-->gute frage

und wie siehts mit Seitenlüfterbohrungen aus?


----------



## kwku (28. Februar 2009)

"*Vorne unten rein und hinten oben raus.*" ist generell sicher gut.
Auf Deinem Foto erschließt sich jedoch der Weg von kalter und warmer Luft nicht so richtig.
Vorschlag: blaue Pfeile = kalte Luft; rote Pfeile = erwämte Luft.


----------



## Gamer-King (28. Februar 2009)

POTUS schrieb:


> -->gute frage
> 
> und wie siehts mit Seitenlüfterbohrungen aus?


Die grünen Pfeile sollen den umgedrehten GPU-Lüfter darstellen.
Ja Seitenlüfterbohrungen sind vorhanden wieso?


----------



## kill_bill (28. Februar 2009)

Im Moment muss der CPU Lüfter die Luft durch die Lamellen ansaugen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gut ist.
CPU und hinterer Gehäuselüfter müssten umgedreht werden.

Die Luft die der GPU Lüfter abgibt, wird außerdem nicht grün (also kalt), sondern warm sein, also rot. 

Gruß


----------



## moe (28. Februar 2009)

da hat kill_bill völlig recht. der hintere gehäuselüfter sollte immer luft aus dem gehäuse raus blasen, außer du hast den kompletten airflow umgedreht. d.h. hinten rein und vorne raus.
und seitenlüfterbohrungen dafür, dass man einen zusätzlichen lüfter an der seite anbringen könnte, der kalte luft ins gehäuse bläst.


----------



## kill_bill (28. Februar 2009)

Und um einen Deckenlüfter sinnvoll einzubauen, müsstest du dein Kabelchaos aufräumen 
*duck und weg*


----------



## Gamer-King (28. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub ihr habt da etwas missverstanden...das ganze war nur ein Entwurf und nicht der jetzige zustand. Wäre denn ein Deckellüfter sinnvoll,verwirbelt der nicht die Luft so wie ein Seitenlüfter?


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2009)

Wie bereits gesagt, der Top-Lüfter ist sinnvoll, wenn du den CPU- und den hinteren Lüfter umdrehst.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum kill-bill das NOCHMAL geschrieben hat, wenn ich es schon getan habe


----------



## Gamer-King (28. Februar 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt, der Top-Lüfter ist sinnvoll, wenn du den CPU- und den hinteren Lüfter umdrehst.
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum kill-bill das NOCHMAL geschrieben hat, wenn ich es schon getan habe


Lass mich das nochmal zusammenfassen: Der Lüfter auf dem Kühler saugt an und der Gehäuselüfter befördert die warme Luft nach draußen,richtig? Aber der Top-Lüfter pustet der rein oder saugt der raus?


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2009)

Der soll kalte Luft reinpusten.
Ja, im Prinzip sollen CPU-Lüfter und der hintere die Luft aus dem Gehäuse blasen. Die anderen blasen die Luft rein. Viel effektiver kann man mit Luft kaum kühlen^^
Siehe Cooler Master HAF 932, meins!^^


----------



## Gamer-King (28. Februar 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Der soll kalte Luft reinpusten.
> Ja, im Prinzip sollen CPU-Lüfter und der hintere die Luft aus dem Gehäuse blasen. Die anderen blasen die Luft rein. Viel effektiver kann man mit Luft kaum kühlen^^
> Siehe Cooler Master HAF 932, meins!^^


also vorne rein deckel rein hinten raus nä?


----------



## The_Freak (28. Februar 2009)

Für mich sieht das auf dem Bild so aus, als wenn der hintere obere und der CPU Lüfter breits nach draußen pusten würden, prüfe das bitte nochmal nach Gamer-King, nimm einfach nen Blatt papier und schau obs weggeweht oder angesaugt wird wenn es schwierigkeiten geben sollte.


----------



## Gamer-King (28. Februar 2009)

The_Freak schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das auf dem Bild so aus, als wenn der hintere obere und der CPU Lüfter breits nach draußen pusten würden, prüfe das bitte nochmal nach Gamer-King, nimm einfach nen Blatt papier und schau obs weggeweht oder angesaugt wird wenn es schwierigkeiten geben sollte.


wie gesagt das war nur ein etwurf mit den pfeilen mit dem orginalen aufbau als grundlage


----------



## Speedi (28. Februar 2009)

Also dass der Top-Lüfter reinpustet ist allein schon wegen der Tatsache, dass warme Luft aufsteigt, keine gute Idee!
Das würde eher weniger bringen.
So müsste es eigentlich sein:

Vorne: REIN
Seite: REIN
Hinten: RAUS
Oben: RAUS

Ideal wären diese Kombinationen:

Vorne: 2x 120mm-Lüfter
Seite: 1x 120mm-Lüfter auf Höhe der Grafikkarte
Hinten: 1x 120mm-Lüfter oder 2x 80mm-Lüfter, besser noch 2x 120mm-Lüfter
Oben: 2x 120/140mm-Lüfter

Das wäre eigentlich PERFEKT.
Ein Seitenlüfter auf Höhe des CPU-Kühlers verwirbelt die Luft zu sehr.


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## The_Freak (28. Februar 2009)

Na wenns so ist, würde ich es so lassen wie es jetzt ist und keinen zusätzlichen Deckelüfter einbauen, dann hättest du höchstwahrscheinlich Unterdruck im Gehäuse (=in allen Ritzen staub) und es würde den normalen Luftstrom zerstören.

Gruß


----------



## Speedi (28. Februar 2009)

Da hat The_Freak allerdings Recht, wobei eigentlich mehr Lüfter die Luft *raus*blasen sollten, als Luft reinkommt.
Aber 2x 120mm-Lüfter vorne wäre schon gut.
Oder man hat ein Gehäuse, das vorne eigentlich nur durch leichtes Mesh-Metall und nem Staubschutz dahinter "zu" ist (CoolerMaster Centurion 590), wie ich eines hab! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## nyso (1. März 2009)

Das hier ist AirFlow^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht zu vergessen übrigens noch der 230mm-Lüfter in der Seite. 
Macht 3x 230mm, 3x 120mm plus 1x 140mm.

Und so würde ich es dir auch empfehlen. Wie der Name des Gehäuses schon sagt, Cooler Master *HAF* 932= High Air Flow^^


----------



## sportline105 (1. März 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Das hier ist AirFlow^^
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen übrigens noch der 230mm-Lüfter in der Seite.
> Macht 3x 230mm, 3x 120mm plus 1x 140mm.
> ...


bist du dir sicher, dass der deckenlüfter die luft nach innen pustet? die flügel sehen auf deinem bild so aus, als würde der die luft von innen nach außen pusten?!

außerdem würde ich mal allen empfehlen, sich *bevor *sie antworten, mal genau die frage durchzulesen! es kann doch nicht sein dass hier fast alle davon ausgehen, dass das bild den derzeitigen zustand darstellt, obwohl extra gesagt wird, dass es so ist wie er es sich vorstellt! 


nun zum eigentlichen thema 
das auge des meisters erkennt sofort, dass es sich um ein rebel9 gehäuse handelt  
am besten wäre, wie es schon mal erwähnt wurde, wenn du mal deine kabel ein bisschen versteckst und ordnest. wie es aussehen kann, siehst du z.b. hier. so sieht nämlich meins aus 
alle kabel die du nicht brauchst, am besten hinter die seitenwand quetschen 

in meinem gehäuse sitzen in der front 2 120er lüfter, und hinten ein 120er. ich würde sagen, dass du es am besten auch so machst, oder dass du dir noch einen deckellüfter einbaust, der die warme luft nach außen bläst. dann kann sich nämlich oben auch keine warmluft mehr stauen.
rein blasen halte ich für keine gute idee, da ja wie schon erwähnt die warme luft nach oben steigt. einen seitenlüfter würde ich nicht verbauen.


----------



## Gamer-King (1. März 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher, dass der deckenlüfter die luft nach innen pustet? die flügel sehen auf deinem bild so aus, als würde der die luft von innen nach außen pusten?!
> 
> außerdem würde ich mal allen empfehlen, sich *bevor *sie antworten, mal genau die frage durchzulesen! es kann doch nicht sein dass hier fast alle davon ausgehen, dass das bild den derzeitigen zustand darstellt, obwohl extra gesagt wird, dass es so ist wie er es sich vorstellt!
> 
> ...


das hört sich schon mal gut an,aber eine Frage hätte ich da noch: Wieso vorne 2x 120er,dann kommt doch mehr luft rein als raus und es heißt doch immer mehr luft raus als rein oder?


----------



## sportline105 (1. März 2009)

das netzteil zieht doch auch luft aus dem pc  und die frontlüfter laufen bei mir auf rund 800 u/min

und wenn du nen deckellüfter verbaust, dann ziehen ja 3 lüfter ach draußen 

und falls doch zu viel luft ins case kommt, dann kann die luft immer  noch unten durch die slots raus


----------



## Gamer-King (1. März 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> das netzteil zieht doch auch luft aus dem pc  und die frontlüfter laufen bei mir auf rund 800 u/min
> 
> und wenn du nen deckellüfter verbaust, dann ziehen ja 3 lüfter ach draußen
> 
> und falls doch zu viel luft ins case kommt, dann kann die luft immer  noch unten durch die slots raus


Stimmt daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Ich glaub ich verbau vorne nen 2ten Scythe S-FLEX 1200 ein Fan Frame hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen. Aber eine letzte Frage hätte ich da noch: Wohin mit den HDDs,die sind beide jeweils in nem Scythe quiet drive verbaut,zwischen die Lüfter oder drunter?


----------



## sportline105 (1. März 2009)

gute frage  das musst du dann selber sehen. das kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten


----------



## Gamer-King (1. März 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> gute frage  das musst du dann selber sehen. das kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten


schade. Wo hast du denn deine HDD(s) sitzen?


----------



## sportline105 (1. März 2009)

eigenbau käfig  bitte beachtet die kabel nicht 
die platten haben ne temp von 30°C


----------



## Monsterclock (1. März 2009)

Ich behaupte mal das der Umbau relativ wenig bring und du das so lassen sollstest wie es ist höchstens ein Lüfter vorne rein der zwieschen den HDD ist also 
HDD
Lüfter
HDD


----------



## Gamer-King (2. März 2009)

Monsterclock schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal das der Umbau relativ wenig bring und du das so lassen sollstest wie es ist höchstens ein Lüfter vorne rein der zwieschen den HDD ist also
> HDD
> Lüfter
> HDD


Hab ich auch so beschlossen.
Nur das problem ist,das ich 2 HDDs in 2 Scythe Quiet Drive hab. Aber durch die 2 Lüfter nur noch ein Laufwerksschacht frei. Werd die 2te HDD wohl direkt hinter den unteren Lüfter packen.


----------



## Zettwenn (3. März 2009)

Sieht aus wie eine Sharkoon Rebel9. richtig?
wenn ja, hab ich auch.
ich fahre mit folgender lüfterbestückung eigentlich recht gut:
- vorne bläst ein 120mm lüfter über die HDDs luft rein
- hinten drückt ein 120mm luft raus
- hinten oben saugt das netzteil luft raus
- der cpu kühler bläst auch nach hinten
- auf der graka sitzt nen accelero s1 mit einem 120mm lüfter der nach oben bläst

gruß
Zett


----------

